# life in cyprus,two rears on



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

hi everyone, i hope you are all as happy and settled as me.
i've been over here for nearly two years now with no regrets. my daughter who is now coming up for 7 years old is speaking,reading and writing greek.
my son who is two years old is just starting to come home from nursery with new words(greek).
since been over here i've met a lot of brits, some that are loving it out here, some not. in my opinion those that are struggling are the ones that are somewhat narrowminded. i've said before in a previous post you have to come here open minded. me and my family did just that and are enjoying life to the max.
can wait for the scoarching heat to come and get out on the jetski's again!
a freind asked me the other day what the work situation was like here as he was thinking of making the move. my reply again was to keep an open mind and not insist on only working the field you may have trained. since the "crisis" work has fallen but there is still loads out there.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

what happened to the first rear? did it get worn out on the jetski ;-)

sounds painful lol


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*Rears?*



zeebo said:


> what happened to the first rear? did it get worn out on the jetski ;-)
> 
> sounds painful lol


I think she meant her-ears! too noisy those damn jet skies.

Sorry - nice to have a bit of fun on here.

Jim


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

frontline said:


> hi everyone, i hope you are all as happy and settled as me.
> i've been over here for nearly two years now with no regrets. my daughter who is now coming up for 7 years old is speaking,reading and writing greek.
> my son who is two years old is just starting to come home from nursery with new words(greek).
> since been over here i've met a lot of brits, some that are loving it out here, some not. in my opinion those that are struggling are the ones that are somewhat narrowminded. i've said before in a previous post you have to come here open minded. me and my family did just that and are enjoying life to the max.
> ...


This is just the post i have been lookin for we have been researching up to are eyeballs and this has kinda hit the nail on the head. Everything we read people have good and bad points about Cyprus which made us unsure about the move but when we think about we live in the UK were money problems & work are also bad so i suppose its the same out their. Still jobs avalible but you just have to look for them am i right?

We are a young family thinking of making the move I have plenty of qualifications in different fields and dont mind doing anything work wise. The question i must ask, would it be better to get a job before we got out their? 

Also we would like to know what the best place would be for a family to live, with schools, friendly people & other expats possibly from the UK as well. 

Are plan is to rent long term to get used to the way of life while both of us if not one of us working at the same time. Could anyone please tell me if working in a standard job would pay the bills etc. I understand food, electric etc is not cheap but overall it is cheaper to live in Cyprus.

We would like a new start after being married as a family and would like some more honest advice please. If anyone can help with job links etc we would be very greatful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> This is just the post i have been lookin for we have been researching up to are eyeballs and this has kinda hit the nail on the head. Everything we read people have good and bad points about Cyprus which made us unsure about the move but when we think about we live in the UK were money problems & work are also bad so i suppose its the same out their. Still jobs avalible but you just have to look for them am i right?
> 
> We are a young family thinking of making the move I have plenty of qualifications in different fields and dont mind doing anything work wise. The question i must ask, would it be better to get a job before we got out their?
> 
> ...


Kelvin looking through some of you posts it is obvious that you actually do not really know where you want to go as long as it is out of the UK.
The best advice anyone can give you is to think very long and hard before you make the move. Most countries are going through hard times now and to go to a foreign country with young children without a good financial back up is a huge risk at this time. At least in the Uk with young children you will be entitled to all sorts of help if you are out of work or earning below a certian level. In Cyprus and most other countries you will not get this help and to risk your childrens future on a whim wouldbe foolish.
Most people who are leaving Cyprus at this time are young families with children
who cannot make ends meet because jobs are very hard to find at this time and if you do find a job an average wage is not enough to keep a family in comfort.
Take some time to read some of the threads on this forum and also look at some of the links on the useful links sticky.

Veronica


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Kelvin looking through some of you posts it is obvious that you actually do not really know where you want to go as long as it is out of the UK.
> The best advice anyone can give you is to think very long and hard before you make the move. Most countries are going through hard times now and to go to a foreign country with young children without a good financial back up is a huge risk at this time. At least in the Uk with young children you will be entitled to all sorts of help if you are out of work or earning below a certian level. In Cyprus and most other countries you will not get this help and to risk your childrens future on a whim wouldbe foolish.
> Most people who are leaving Cyprus at this time are young families with children
> who cannot make ends meet because jobs are very hard to find at this time and if you do find a job an average wage is not enough to keep a family in comfort.
> ...


Thanks for that advice. At first we were looking at different places but with research we always tend to come back to Cyprus. Ive been reading through threads and like i said earlier everyone has their own opion just like you would anywere around the world. I know times are hard job wise etc but i have a lot to offer qualification wise and i know thats not the case in most situations but yano im sure it would help in some ways correct me if im wrong.

Your right about the benifits etc, would both of us have to have a job to make ends met?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> Thanks for that advice. At first we were looking at different places but with research we always tend to come back to Cyprus. Ive been reading through threads and like i said earlier everyone has their own opion just like you would anywere around the world. I know times are hard job wise etc but i have a lot to offer qualification wise and i know thats not the case in most situations but yano im sure it would help in some ways correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Your right about the benifits etc, would both of us have to have a job to make ends met?
> 
> Thanks


You would definitely both need to be working to make ends meet but even then with children it won't be easy. That is assuming you even manage to find work.
I am sorry to say that qualifications count for very little here as it is more a matter of WHO you know rather than WHAT you know. The Cypriots are very close knit and tend to look after relatives, friends and even friends of friends first when they have jobs on offer. Foreigners come way at the back of the queue for jobs unless the job is one that Cypriots don't want and then the wages will be very low. 
Even many Cypriots have 2 jobs just to make ends meet, working in an office during the day and behind a bar or something at night. It leaves very little time for family life or relaxation.
So as I said earlier, think very hard about what you are planning and don't put your childrens futures at risk. Yes it does work out for some people but mostly they either have contacts here who can help them or they have a good solid business plan and the finances to see them through until the business takes off.
A few years ago it was easier but now it is very hard to get your foot in the door here.

Veronica


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> You would definitely both need to be working to make ends meet but even then with children it won't be easy. That is assuming you even manage to find work.
> I am sorry to say that qualifications count for very little here as it is more a matter of WHO you know rather than WHAT you know. The Cypriots are very close knit and tend to look after relatives, friends and even friends of friends first when they have jobs on offer. Foreigners come way at the back of the queue for jobs unless the job is one that Cypriots don't want and then the wages will be very low.
> Even many Cypriots have 2 jobs just to make ends meet, working in an office during the day and behind a bar or something at night. It leaves very little time for family life or relaxation.
> So as I said earlier, think very hard about what you are planning and don't put your childrens futures at risk. Yes it does work out for some people but mostly they either have contacts here who can help them or they have a good solid business plan and the finances to see them through until the business takes off.
> ...


Thanks for that Veronica what would you say was a decent ammout of money to have as a back-up?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> Thanks for that Veronica what would you say was a decent ammout of money to have as a back-up?


I would recommend at the very least 6 months money but better to have a years money behind you.
To get some figures to be able calculate how much you need go to Cyprus Bill .com for up to date prices.
Only you and your partner know the sort of things that you as family need so no one can tell you how much money you need.
Reckon on at least 600euros a month for an apartment and work out your other costs from Cyprus Bill.

Veronica


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Any job is beter than none.*

As previous you have to be prepared to take on any job that is available. I was a shift manager in a large Distribution Company (Tesco) for 14 Years. Now washing dishes in a local Resturant. But i am enjoying what life i have here. Give me washing dishes and living the life i have now than what i left over in the UK
My health and life is much better here and dont just stick with the expats, Move about a bit and meet the locals. It took me four years to decide to finally move here, But now wish i had done it a lot sooner.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fredben said:


> As previous you have to be prepared to take on any job that is available. I was a shift manager in a large Distribution Company (Tesco) for 14 Years. Now washing dishes in a local Resturant. But i am enjoying what life i have here. Give me washing dishes and living the life i have now than what i left over in the UK
> My health and life is much better here and dont just stick with the expats, Move about a bit and meet the locals. It took me four years to decide to finally move here, But now wish i had done it a lot sooner.


The difference with you fred is that you are do not have young children to think about.
For a young family it is a totally different matter as they need a lot more money to survive and children have to be put first. 
My husband and I also had only ourselves to think of when we came and had a long term plan plus the proceeds of the sale of our home and business in the UK.
If we had been a young couple with children and no money behind us we would not have taken the risk.

Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna stick my nose in here. When you have kids, you need money! The beautiful sunshine and the relaxed lifestyle soon wear thin when there is little or no money! We came to Spain with our kids and there is no work, so my husband commutes, which means I'm like a single parent alot of the time - very relaxing - NOT!. Money is still quite tight and I'm forever having to say no to the kids and think about the cost of everything (especially with the exchang rate as it is!!). In fact it has to be said that we'd have a lot more money and time with the kids if we'd stayed in the UK. No we wouldnt have a pool or beautiful beaches - but my kids got bored of all that in the first summer!

I dont know what the cost of living is like in Cyprus, but in Spain its not much less than the UK and theres no benefit system to fall back on!

Ok, sorry Veronica - I'll go quietly !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gonna stick my nose in here. When you have kids, you need money! The beautiful sunshine and the relaxed lifestyle soon wear thin when there is little or no money! We came to Spain with our kids and there is no work, so my husband commutes, which means I'm like a single parent alot of the time - very relaxing - NOT!. Money is still quite tight and I'm forever having to say no to the kids and think about the cost of everything (especially with the exchang rate as it is!!). In fact it has to be said that we'd have a lot more money and time with the kids if we'd stayed in the UK. No we wouldnt have a pool or beautiful beaches - but my kids got bored of all that in the first summer!
> 
> I dont know what the cost of living is like in Cyprus, but in Spain its not much less than the UK and theres no benefit system to fall back on!
> 
> ...


No jo feel free to stick your lovely nose in anytime.
You have far more idea of what it is like with a family in countries like this than I do. And I can tell you it is certainly not cheaper here than Spain.

Veronica


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The difference with you fred is that you are do not have young children to think about.
> For a young family it is a totally different matter as they need a lot more money to survive and children have to be put first.
> My husband and I also had only ourselves to think of when we came and had a long term plan plus the proceeds of the sale of our home and business in the UK.
> If we had been a young couple with children and no money behind us we would not have taken the risk.
> ...


Yes Veronica, You are quite right. My son and his family are trying to come over here in the near future, But before that they are doing exams after exams to get qualfications so they will not have to wash dishes like me and earning 5 euros an hour. I would not let them over here untill they can fend for themseves. The only way i will be helping them with is paying for there first years rent when they are ready to move.


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I would recommend at the very least 6 months money but better to have a years money behind you.
> To get some figures to be able calculate how much you need go to Cyprus Bill .com for up to date prices.
> Only you and your partner know the sort of things that you as family need so no one can tell you how much money you need.
> Reckon on at least 600euros a month for an apartment and work out your other costs from Cyprus Bill.
> ...


Thank you for that website it will be very useful for myself and others.


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

fredben said:


> Yes Veronica, You are quite right. My son and his family are trying to come over here in the near future, But before that they are doing exams after exams to get qualfications so they will not have to wash dishes like me and earning 5 euros an hour. I would not let them over here untill they can fend for themseves. The only way i will be helping them with is paying for there first years rent when they are ready to move.


Jo thanks for that advice all is being taken in. I understand that it can be hard but we shall be cumming with money behind us hopefully. We fully understand the risks with are children and will NOT mess are lifes or the kids lifes up noway.

I am currently still studying Media were I am soon to recive a diploma in Media & should then go on to do my A-Levels in Media. 

Were is the best place to look for job oppertunitys in Cyprus? Is their any professions required in Cyprus?

You are all being very helpful and i am greatly thankful that you are taking time out to fill me in.


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi sorry if im a pain but ive looked at previous posts and can not find anything. Ive been working out some rough figures & would also like to know if:-

Coucil Tax is paid Monthly or Yearly
Refuse Tax What is this? Monthly or Yearly
Utility Bills e.g Electric & Water Fortnightly or Monthly

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> Hi sorry if im a pain but ive looked at previous posts and can not find anything. Ive been working out some rough figures & would also like to know if:-
> 
> Coucil Tax is paid Monthly or Yearly
> Refuse Tax What is this? Monthly or Yearly
> ...


Council tax is yearly. 
Refuse tax UM dunno what that is, never been asked for that
electric and water every two months.

The highest water bill we have ever had was 24 euros. That was for the two hottest months last summer and includes topping up our swimming pool.


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Council tax is yearly.
> Refuse tax UM dunno what that is, never been asked for that
> electric and water every two months.
> 
> The highest water bill we have ever had was 24 euros. That was for the two hottest months last summer and includes topping up our swimming pool.


Thanks for that so ill put refuse tax to one side for now, Water doesnt seem to be that expensive which is good. 

I am right in saying council tax is around 120 euros a year bit more bit less? 

Also average price on electric please?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> Thanks for that so ill put refuse tax to one side for now, Water doesnt seem to be that expensive which is good.
> 
> I am right in saying council tax is around 120 euros a year bit more bit less?
> 
> Also average price on electric please?


Hello - interesting thread and just thought I'd say a few words about my own experience here. You've probably gained a jist of my viewpoints on young families moving over through the various threads, but some direct experience might prove useful. I moved over five years ago with 10 o'levels, 4 A levels a bachelor's degree a postgraduate diploma, a masters degree and a PhD and 15 years work experience in education. It tool me 2.5 years to find a decent job - and even so we couldn't survive without my wife's well paid public sector job. It definately is *who* rather than *what *you know. I finally secured my job through family connections. Qualifications for foreign workers are not going to be a great help unless you have contacts, or are replying to an advertised position (the vast majority of which will already be spoken for through the connections network as a previous poster has commented). Cyprus has the second most educated adult population after Canada. Most people I know (inlcuding my in-laws) have degrees and masters degrees. They also speak Greek as well as English, and this will be the big stumbling block, especially in a field like the media where bi-lingual employees are preferred. I'm not suggesting you will not be able to find employment, but it is likely to be a junior positions which will not bring in enough money to support a family. Even the better paid positions normally require families to pool resources. We are able to cope with a young family because we're both working full time and we have the senior members of the family around to cook, keep house and babysit whilst we're at work. Babysitting and child-minding is essential because both private and state schools have many more holidays than in the UK (and they can sometimes be quite random at schools for example when a minister of archbishop dies) which places a strain on those that are working.


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

kimonas said:


> Hello - interesting thread and just thought I'd say a few words about my own experience here. You've probably gained a jist of my viewpoints on young families moving over through the various threads, but some direct experience might prove useful. I moved over five years ago with 10 o'levels, 4 A levels a bachelor's degree a postgraduate diploma, a masters degree and a PhD and 15 years work experience in education. It tool me 2.5 years to find a decent job - and even so we couldn't survive without my wife's well paid public sector job. It definately is *who* rather than *what *you know. I finally secured my job through family connections. Qualifications for foreign workers are not going to be a great help unless you have contacts, or are replying to an advertised position (the vast majority of which will already be spoken for through the connections network as a previous poster has commented). Cyprus has the second most educated adult population after Canada. Most people I know (inlcuding my in-laws) have degrees and masters degrees. They also speak Greek as well as English, and this will be the big stumbling block, especially in a field like the media where bi-lingual employees are preferred. I'm not suggesting you will not be able to find employment, but it is likely to be a junior positions which will not bring in enough money to support a family. Even the better paid positions normally require families to pool resources. We are able to cope with a young family because we're both working full time and we have the senior members of the family around to cook, keep house and babysit whilst we're at work. Babysitting and child-minding is essential because both private and state schools have many more holidays than in the UK (and they can sometimes be quite random at schools for example when a minister of archbishop dies) which places a strain on those that are working.


Thank you for that useful information. I know from other threads that i'd be in the wrong lane if I was to come to Cyprus and expect to get a job in my profession. I understand that i'd have to get to know people and more than likely work harder & longer. Schools is my next point of research once I am satisfied with my primary research.

The child minding would be something we would have to look up & also arrange. Once again thank you for that information.


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

fredben said:


> Yes Veronica, You are quite right. My son and his family are trying to come over here in the near future, But before that they are doing exams after exams to get qualfications so they will not have to wash dishes like me and earning 5 euros an hour. I would not let them over here untill they can fend for themseves. The only way i will be helping them with is paying for there first years rent when they are ready to move.


Hi Fred.
I think your whole attitude and spirit sums up why you've made a success of your move to Cyprus. It can't have been easy to swallow pride and do what youre doing,after having such a senior position with Tesco especially as you mention you've had trouble in the past with ill health. Sir I take my hat off to you! ( well I would if I was wearing one!)
regards
Blackie.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Blackie.

Live the Dream, as they say.


----------

